# Bayou Boer Goats Barn Redo #1



## bayouboergoats

Well I do not have any pics of how it looked when we bought this place almost 4 years ago but I have a few of the first year when we added a few goats stalls.

Barn #1 is roughly 25 foot wide by 50 foot long. So it is pretty good size but of course bigger would always be better!  Originally the barn had a tiny hall down one side and a wall directly in the middle. The back half was used for chickens, cows and rabbits. And the front half was lots of shelves and a whole bunch of junk stacked from the floor to the ceiling. Pain in our butt! We tore out the wall in the middle at first to add in some goat areas. And feed storage areas. We used it that way for a few years. But it just didn't make sense it was not user friendly at all. There were several entrance and exits on the outside of the barn including several doors on the inside it was pretty weird and who ever built it did not think it through at all. None of the outside posts(the ones actually holding the barn up) Are in line with the opposite side posts. But we knew we did not want to spend that much money redoing out side posts so we worked with what we had. It worked out nicely though because we ended up with a few stalls bigger than the rest and we use one of those for our Buck and one for our largest doe or a doe with twins or triplets. We also left an area in the very back for my chickens. There "coop" is the width of the barn and maybe 5-6 foot. Plenty of room as they are free range during the day and only get locked up at night.

I am loving how easy the redo has made my life. We have a hall way down the middle of the barn now. All the doors open the same way. Cleaning stalls is a breeze!  The new setup has stopped all fighting over food hay or just aggression in general. I only have 12 grown goats and 5 kids right now. I have a total of 12 stalls. Everyone has their own stall except two sets of sisters who do better when they are not alone so they share stalls. The two empty stalls will house babies at weaning time. I am going to sell some of my commercial stock to make room for more full bloods(with some COLOR!  ) Please excuse all of the messes I am still trying to finish up all the painting and organizing that needs to be done. 

I am sure I forgot to mention something but this is all I can think of for now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## bayouboergoats

thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ohhhhh my goodness. I'd love to have a barn like that!!! Looks great! I'm sure Beauty and Journey are going to love it there!!


----------



## mtmom75

Wow, it looks great! I have barn envy lol.


----------



## sweetgoats

That looks wonderful.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ohhhhh my goodness. I'd love to have a barn like that!!! Looks great! I'm sure Beauty and Journey are going to love it there!!


I just hope they are happy here! And I hope it does not take them too long to adjust!

Trust me they are going to be SPOILED ROTTEN!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> I just hope they are happy here! And I hope it does not take them too long to adjust!
> 
> Trust me they are going to be SPOILED ROTTEN!


I believe you!!  Beauty is already a rotten brat... little stinker!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Okay seriously...when can we move in? lol Your barn is awesome! That's the kind of barn I dream to have! Something simple, but oh so nice, and lots of stall space! Meaning we could keep more goats too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey... maybe I could move up there with the goats and share your barn??? Hehe! 

We are hoping to remodel our barn this summer! I am SOOOOO excited! It will nearly double in size... and then we can keep more goats!!! YAY! Still a lot of things that need to come together before we can though... like nice weather! The does will be out of a barn for a few days...


----------



## bayouboergoats

HoosierShadow said:


> Okay seriously...when can we move in? lol Your barn is awesome! That's the kind of barn I dream to have! Something simple, but oh so nice, and lots of stall space! Meaning we could keep more goats too!


Hee hee yes more goats is what I had in mind when we re did it!

It was actually pretty easy to build and we did buy brand new wood and paint I think we spent about 700 total. Thats with nails screws hinges latches wire for the windows and 2x6's and plywood to build the doors out of. I just picked up some every time I went to Lowes


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hey... maybe I could move up there with the goats and share your barn??? Hehe!
> 
> We are hoping to remodel our barn this summer! I am SOOOOO excited! It will nearly double in size... and then we can keep more goats!!! YAY! Still a lot of things that need to come together before we can though... like nice weather! The does will be out of a barn for a few days...


Sure everyone is welcome! 

I dont think you should re do your barn! 
Just leave it the way it is

That way you have to sell all your extra goats to people like me!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha. Sneaky plan.  "That way you have to sell all your extra goats to people like me!!!!" 

Wow! Nice job! I think our re do is gonna cost $3,000+!! Sigh... I'm sure it will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh yes it will be worth it always is to see all the goats happy!


----------



## Jodi_berg

I was jealous at the before pics!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too... !!! ^


----------



## bayouboergoats

Jodi_berg said:


> I was jealous at the before pics!!!!


Lol


----------



## imthegrt1

Is that a scale I seem on the goat stand .

If so what that cost?


----------



## bayouboergoats

imthegrt1 said:


> Is that a scale I seem on the goat stand .
> 
> If so what that cost?


Yes it is a scale

It was $315 it weighs up to 660lbs


----------



## imthegrt1

Nice.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

A real vet scale is on our to buy list this year! That would come in sooooooo handy!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow great job! I'm envious.  How could hubby say no to more goats for the great barn.


----------



## rdmtnranch

So glad you posted this. I am going to build my barn this summer and it gives me great ideas.


----------



## bayouboergoats

We reconfigured the inside so it is a "working Barn" all the stall doors open into the hallway so I can push the goats down and they have to go into which ever stall door is open. Makes it alot easier when putting everyone up. ALso the stall doors are built so the goats can not climb on them. They are basically a 2x6 frame with plywood screwed on the inside. So it helps prevent sagging and broken hinges from the goats climbing on them.


----------



## Ember

I love your barn!

I am sad that I didn't take any before pictures to show what we are working with. It was bad. 

I love looking at other peoples barns it gives me ideas for how to change ours when we get the creative freedom to do so.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ember said:


> I love your barn!
> 
> I am sad that I didn't take any before pictures to show what we are working with. It was bad.
> 
> I love looking at other peoples barns it gives me ideas for how to change ours when we get the creative freedom to do so.


Thanks! Thats why i posted about it love to give other people ideas....and I also love to see other peoples barns for ideas!


----------

